# Accounting Package for mechanic



## clarecelt (8 Aug 2006)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone can recommend a s/w accounting package. I am helping a friend who is a mechanic to set up computer and software so that he can handle his accounts.

I know there is a myriad of s/w packages out there but interested in what package people are using...pros/cons and of course price

Thanks in advance


----------



## z107 (8 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

Many software packages allow a free trial. I would suggest that you download a few of them, and see how you get on. What might be ideal for one company, mightn't have enough (or too many) features for another.


----------



## Ann-Marie (8 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

have a look at think they will send you out a demo


----------



## Flexible (8 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

Mind your own business ( MYOB ). 

www.myob.co.uk

I like it but then again I haven't used anything else


----------



## Kiddo (8 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

TAS Books is easy to use and quite cheap.


----------



## Sol28 (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

Been using Quicken Home and Business for 4 years. Works grand and relatively cheap. Do my invoicing, VAT, Bank Rec all through it.


----------



## Cantona7 (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

Have used TAS since 2001 and are now on Tas Books 3. Watch out for the annual maintenance fee, usually is more expensive than the actual initial software price.


----------



## contemporary (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

http://www.thesaurus.ie/SolutionsPlus.aspx

€100  and then €80  after that, its very simple for small businesses


----------



## Fintan (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

One thing to bear in mind with accounts packages is, what does your accountant use? 

A lot of small accountants will prefer you to use a particular package and may actually charge you more if you use a different package. 

I use www.TeamWork.ie and would highly recommend them.


----------



## clarecelt (10 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

Thanks everyone.
  Basically I will be ordering new computer for this person and training him on how to manage his books for his garage. However I have indicated that he has to learn a process of keeping track of this information even without a computer or software package. My observation is that a lot of people think that once you buy the software that it will run around and manage your affairs. 

I am more interested in something that will ensure that he can send out invoices, print receipts and of course be able to give some legibile information to his accountant at year end,.

Can any of the aforementioned packages print out receipts, invoices, reminders etc.
 Thanks


----------



## MsGinger (11 Aug 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

I would recommend quickbooks - it's incredibly easy to use and more suitable for such a company than TAS.  It can print invoices, has reminders, is easy to update and do VAT returns etc.  I'm not sure about receipts as I have never had to print one but I would imagine it would do that too.


----------



## DirtyH2O (8 Sep 2006)

*Re: Accounting Package*

What edition of Quickbooks did you use? 
I need something to produce one invoice a month for the same company and track very limited expenses. 
Is there country specific versions of the software as I would be happy to use an older edition say 2003\04 as I have such limited requirements but would be woried about buying a US or UK version.
Can I claim back VAT paid in the UK for software or must I buy software in Ireland to get a VAT refund.


----------



## endao (15 Dec 2006)

*Free accounting software*

Does anybody know of a free accounting package for small business??


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Dec 2006)

Hard to beat a simple, tidy spreadsheet for this purpose.


----------

